# Dornier Do18 (1 Viewer)



## Snautzer01 (May 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (May 1, 2015)




----------



## johnbr (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (May 23, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)

cool stuff.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 6, 2021)

AVIATION AT SEA: DORNIER DO 18 PILOTS ORIGINAL LUFTHANSA PRESS PHOTO MARCH 1938 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 9, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 291267
> 
> 
> View attachment 291268
> ...


CLASSIC AVIATION: DORNIER DO 18 ORIGINAL LUFTHANSA PHOTOGRAPH W/ SPEC SHEET | eBay

Dornier Do 18 - Wikipedia "The Do 18c was delivered to Luft Hansa as a Do 18E civil transport (D-ABYM Aeolus) Aeolus was lost on 30 July 1937, when it had to make an ocean landing due to engine problems and was heavily damaged when Ostmark tried to retrieve the plane"

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## littorio (Mar 6, 2022)

Do any Do-18s exist today in museums or private collections?


----------



## cammerjeff (Mar 8, 2022)

I do not Believe any survive, I know at least 1 example of the earlier Dornier Wal is left in Argentina. But as Germany was the only operator of the Do 18 I think they were all destroyed or scrapped in the 1940's.


----------



## littorio (Mar 12, 2022)

I've recently purchased a propeller blade that I have since identified as belonging to a DO-18. I believe this one was discovered in the English channel somewhere. Does anybody know if any other examples of wrecked or salvaged DO-18s exist today? Are parts for this aircraft hard to find? I can't seem to find any discovered crash sites online.






Possible German aircraft propeller need help with ID


This blade looks like it was painted with rlm70. It seems like there are faint traces of red primer near the base but very very faint. The story is it was found in Tunbridge England in 1962. The amount of corrosion on it suggests either underwater or mud. I managed to scrape up some...



ww2aircraft.net


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2022)

MZ+LK Kran Hörnum List Rantum















Foto Wasserflugzeug Flugboot Dornier Do18 Kran Hörnum List Rantum Luftwaffe 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Wasserflugzeug Flugboot Dornier Do18 Kran Hörnum List Rantum Luftwaffe 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2022)




----------

